# online bingo



## gerslass (Feb 2, 2017)

hi why cant i play british online bingo here? any suggestions?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Spain Betting - The Law for Online Betting in Spain

In short online gambling in Spain has to be done via .es website.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

gerslass said:


> hi why cant i play british online bingo here? any suggestions?


I think it's to do with gambling laws. My husband can't play poker on U.K. Sites 


Expats will be barred from playing poker with fellow English-speakers internationally, while those who enjoy virtual bingo are likely to be frustrated in Spain.
From June 1, only companies with a Spanish government-issued licence and an .es domain will be allowed to run online gambling sites in the country.
The previous Socialist Party government passed a new gambling law last year that introduced the new rules, but the implementation of this was delayed when they lost power to the Popular Party in November.
2012 

Spanish 'ban' online bingo - Telegraph






> The concern for expats is that even if familiar gambling names do establish themselves in Spain, they will be geared for the Spanish-speaking market.


Which made me LOL. Tut tut. Fancy having on line sites in Spain in Spanish what's the world coming to


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

gerslass said:


> hi why cant i play british online bingo here? any suggestions?


Find and use a good VPN service.
Most of the free ones are okish but there are restrictions, best bet is to find and pay for one that suits your needs.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

L


gerslass said:


> hi why cant i play british online bingo here? any suggestions?


I Use A Free VPN called 'Hola' which is easily available on android play store. I've just logged on to an online bingo site called Bingo Bash. Easy done!!!!!!

Give it a try

Steve


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hola Found to be Selling Users' Internet Bandwidth as Botnet | Digital Trends


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Hola Found to be Selling Users' Internet Bandwidth as Botnet | Digital Trends


I'm not overly worried that Hola is selling spare bandwidth if that's how we get to use it free. One of the articles states that Hola does not work with Android which is untrue as I am using Android with Hola to get programmes through BBC iPlayer which I couldn't do before. I don't play bingo online but I'm sure the original OP will be pleased to get it. 

As always I would recommend a good virus checker which would check for anything untoward. 

Steve


----------

